# Cabinet Cleaning Chemicals



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We're picking up our trailer this weekend- so I'm trying to make a list of things I have to load in and things I need to buy- the dealer kept saying "Just wipe the cabinets with 409" So my question is this- is there some magic in 409 or will any general purpose cleaner work- like Simple green, Fantastik, etc. From what I understand they are pretty much a vinyl coating so I'm thinking that anything would work, but I don't want to damage them. 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Any mild cleaning product will be fine.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We've been using simple green spray on everthing inside the camper: walls, floors, cabinets, shower, toilet, etc... for 3 years with excellent results and no damage of any kind.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I'm with California Jim, we use Simple Green on everything. Clean smell, awesome cleaning. Takes the black streaks off the outside as well.

Happy (clean) Camping
Dave


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have only had to use soap and water. Specifically hot water and dish soap. Gotta love that.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We use Clorox Wipes!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ditto on the Clorox wipes.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use multi cleaner and clorox wipes on the counter

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PineSol solution on everything (disinfects that way) and ArmorAll on the vinyl. Pro-Tec on the exterior fiberglass.

Randy


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We use the Magic Eraser...great on black scuff marks around the baseboards. Haven't found a smudge or stain yet that it won't remove easily from the white cabinets.


----------

